# Olive Nerite snails CAN hatch in freshwater.



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I could be wrong, but those don't look like nerites....


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

xmas_one said:


> I could be wrong, but those don't look like nerites....


Looks a lot like Ramshorns.


----------



## StygianSteel (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah... Definitely not a nerite. Looks like Ramshorns.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

That's a cool rock though :fish:


----------



## Imaginary1226 (Jul 27, 2010)

they are nerites, they hatched out of the white dots they turn darker and darker brown as time goes by. I have never had any ramshorns ever. I only have nerites, so that's what they are. And I didn't buy new plants before they hatched either. Have any of you ever even seen a baby nerite?


----------



## leviathan0 (Oct 6, 2007)

Yup, that's a Ramshorn, not a Nerite.

Although, I thought it was already general knowledge (at least among snail keepers?) that some Nerite species can reproduce completely in freshwater.


----------



## Imaginary1226 (Jul 27, 2010)

well I thought it was strange they looked like ramshorns, but I don't have any of those. I don't know where they came from. Maybe they will turn out to be nerites after all, I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Newly hatched nerite snails look nothing like snails- they have a larval stage.

I'm pretty sure that there are some species of Nerite snails that are entirely freshwater, but I don't think it's any species that's currently found in the hobby.

IME nerite snail eggs sometimes do HATCH in fresh water, but the larvae don't survive.


----------



## Imaginary1226 (Jul 27, 2010)

I know, the snails have been in there awhile so I thought they passed the larval stage. Maybe they did hatch and die and then later on ramshorns teleported themselves into my tank to trick me. Lets go with that theory. BTW I can't find any pictures of actual young nerites, I would like to know what they look like.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

i found a pic of young nerites..

http://thenemosomen.com/page6.shtml


----------



## Imaginary1226 (Jul 27, 2010)

Ok thanks they are definitely ramshorns then, weird. Sorry for the confusion everyone! Even though I was the confused one... . . . . especially because I thought they looked like ramshorns at first. Duh because they are!


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

Imaginary1226 said:


> Ok thanks they are definitely ramshorns then, weird. Sorry for the confusion everyone! Even though I was the confused one... . . . . especially because I thought they looked like ramshorns at first. Duh because they are!


They must have hitchhiked on something you got recently. Good luck getting rid of those guys =(


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

volatile said:


> They must have hitchhiked on something you got recently. Good luck getting rid of those guys =(


Just don't overfeed and pull them out/crush them when you see them. Quickly their numbers will go down to a point where you don't even notice them.


----------



## Imaginary1226 (Jul 27, 2010)

I might throw my chain loach in that tank, or get a yoyo loach or something.


----------

